# USACI Triple Point + World Record Runs TCAudio Sound Off Benton Arkansas JULY 20



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

TC Audio Sound Off Challenge in Benton (3X TRIPLE POINTS + WORLD RECORDS- Series Final)

July 20 10 AM - 5 PM 

15523 Interstate 30
Benton, AR, US 72015
Benton Airport Exit 116
(Close to Bernard Holland Park)
Confirming address

$40 per SQ Class
$40 per SPL Class $10 Reruns
World Record Runs $Please verify with USACI

* UPDATES FOR OUR FINAL EVENT: 3X TRIPLE POINT EVENT with WORLD RECORD ATTEMPTS! $40 ENTRY FEE PER CLASS. WR ATTEMPTS ARE MORE AND GO DIRECTLY TO USACI. WE
have managed to make this FEE cheaper than ANY OTHER EVENT. WE DO NEED PRE-REGISTERS ASAP IF YOU PLAN ON ATTEMPTING A WR. There will be TROPHIES for 1st, 2nd, 3rd in
ALL CLASSES plus SPECIAL AWARDS FOR MOST IMPROVED SQ & SPL, a COMPETITORS CHOICE, & a few other cool ones too! ALSO, a FIRST at our show will be the opportunity for any SQ competitor to set A NEW WORLD RECORD in ANY of the SQ "+" CLASSES! Vehicles still have to be verified as a SAFE SQ install and MUST ABIDE by each class requirement to qualify (in other
words NO PURPOSE-BUILT SPL ONLY VEHICLES WILL BE ALLOWED). These SQ classes will be metered in "LEGAL" format with the Official MIC being placed on the DASH, VEHICLE SEALED, 
and software used to be "FLASHDANCE" Soundtrack, Track 1. "OLD-SCHOOL" real world SPL measurement! WE WILL ALSO HAVE SEVERAL WORLD CHAMPION VEHICLES THERE, DEMO RIDES FROM ROCKFORD FOSGATE and MORE, PLUS FACTORY REPS ON HAND, GAMES, PRIZES, & GIVE-AWAYS!!!! Drag cars & the World's Loudest Side X Side! Sorry NO CAR SHOW this year, BUT EVERYONE with a COOL RIDE IS MORE THAN ENCOURAGED & WELCOME TO BRING IT OUT AND PUT IT ON DISPLAY!!!! WE WILL HAVE (31) DIFFERENT AUDIO CLASSES FOR ANYONE TO
ENTER. THERE IS SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE! JUST ANNOUNCED- "DEMO" CLASS for anyone who thinks their system is LOUD OUTSIDE the vehicle. Rules on SOUND CHALLENGE PAGE.

++GAMES

More information at TC Audio

I have done my best to relay this message as accurately as possible. Please verify all cost with USACI.


----------

